# in game cod 6 preview



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

OH.MY.GOD :doublesho

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/reveal-trailer-modern-warfare/49656


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok, I like the looks of it, but have they just dropped all the textures in the lanscapes/backgrounds so that they could improve the Faces on characters?

At first glance it seems that to make the fps smooth in game, they have sacrificed detail of the wider picture, for eye-candy in the looks of people.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

it looks absolutely awesome!! 

I never got into WaW but I think this will replace COD4 easily if as good as it looks. 

hopefully will be some good missions!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

dam more hours spent on multiplayer


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking good roll on November


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

good preview here aswell 
http://uk.gamespot.com/news/6210219.html?tag=latestheadlines;title;1


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Epic


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

It looks good.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Cannot wait


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Looks great. Girlfriends not pleased tho LOL.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

It looks good but there's something not quite right about the trailer. It might be the new framerate but it doesn't look as realistic as CoD4 IMO!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-09-modern-warfare/50100

awesome!


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Really looking forward to this game.
Completed COD WAW last night after buying it trade in for COD 4 can't see me playing WAW online often, not great at all.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2009)

It's not Cod6; just Modern Warfare 2! 

Cannot wait for it though! Roll on November! I've prestiged to the maximum level on both Cod4 and WaW! 

Tys.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

looks great but like the last one, it will be a step up graphically but it will be the same old spray N pray BS. I have played the whole series of this game from CoD/CoD UO all the way to CoD WaW, I even run a clan of gamers which came about because of this game series (UK, DE, NL, SW, FIN). Hand on heart CoD UO era was the best for game play, because it took real skill to play and master.

Sry guys and girls /rant over


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Tyson said:


> It's not Cod6; just Modern Warfare 2!
> 
> Cannot wait for it though! Roll on November! I've prestiged to the maximum level on both Cod4 and WaW!
> 
> Tys.


Max on WAW? Jeez, how long did that take you? Ive only managed level 62 on 6th prestige so far


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> looks great but like the last one, it will be a step up graphically but it will be the same old spray N pray BS. I have played the whole series of this game from CoD/CoD UO all the way to CoD WaW, I even run a clan of gamers which came about because of this game series (UK, DE, NL, SW, FIN). Hand on heart CoD UO era was the best for game play, because it took real skill to play and master.
> 
> Sry guys and girls /rant over


Since when has it been spray and pray?! Most of the games I've been in, if you play like that you'll just end up getting killed over and over.


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

I cant chuffing wait!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

Lloyd71 said:


> Since when has it been spray and pray?! Most of the games I've been in, if you play like that you'll just end up getting killed over and over.


I would invite you to come play on our CoD4 server any night of the week, that's if I can get the clan off of ArmA II to prove my point.


----------



## hitharder (Aug 1, 2009)

oooo cod modernwarfare 2 i cannot wait, i get the demo soon!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

See this being a long long time sat in front of TV!!


----------

